# Altum pic



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Just showing off one of my new altums!
penny


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Chlorophyll_Addict (Mar 23, 2006)

really gorgeous.how much do they go for at your place if thats not indiscreet?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks you guys,

$35 ea plus shipping charges of course. By the time all is said & done they ended up closer to $50 ea. But you know what? They're worth it.

He tells me he will not be importing them any more.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

very very nice!!!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Beautiful fish, Penny. Can't wait 'til the finnage grows some more.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks! you and me both. The finnage is starting to show red and some blue!
Question: a few of the others lost parts of their "front" (are those pelvic?) fins in transport. Do those grow back?

Ibn, and standoyo, did you de-worm your fish?
thanks, 
penny


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

They should as long as the main rays are still there.

Yup, dewormed mine during the first week that they were in the tank. Used Levamisole from some pigeon supply place. I've since chucked the medication since that was awhile back since I no longer had any uses for it, so can't tell you where I got it from.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool. Now, if you can figure out how to get them to breed, you'd really be on to something.......


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, deworming with Levamisole is a huge help to them.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I found out the seller used Metro(blablabla) on them already. He said I don't need to to anything further. So I'm cool with that.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Drug used was probably Metronidazole.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yup, that was it, Metroblablabla.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

vancat said:


> Thanks! you and me both. The finnage is starting to show red and some blue!
> Question: a few of the others lost parts of their "front" (are those pelvic?) fins in transport. Do those grow back?
> 
> Ibn, and standoyo, did you de-worm your fish?
> ...


i did not...you should.
don't think mine are wild as they're from germany.:bounce: 
did qt them for a while with some salt. 
importers here did a few wild shipments but none of the fish survived.

fiy, metronidazole and levamisole does different things. metro is for deflagellating. praziquantel and levamisole are for deworming.

anyway the alts i have are 7-7+ inch tall now, the freckles are showing...excuse the blue tint. using 70Wmh+fl's


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeff (seller) tells me I do not need to give them anything else. I know there are differing schools of thought.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

jehmco sells "anti parasitic pellets" containing metro, praziquantel & levamisole.

What do you guys think? sounds easier than trying to locate all that stuff and mixing it.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

sounds promising...use that then...only if you feel there's a problem. like segmented thread like white hanging off the anus[tapeworm] or other signs. should be ok as long as you keep an eye on them [don't doubt that!]

i wish i can get my hands on some... trying to get some levamisole or prazi here we have to go to a vet at gunpoint.:doh:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

So...maybe I will order some and then just observe closely....
not medicate unless I see a problem...

Stan, can you not order from jehmco.com?
it's item # JLPMFFP-12OZ


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the link but malaysian credit cards are problematic because there's a lot of cloning being done here...

stan


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

interesting... food pellets...getting them to eat it may be a problem! do let me know...


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I can see why people get all excited about Altums. Very beautiful fish!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks- yeah, I haven't been this excited about my fish in a long time. 
They are great, already begging for food at the glass like little dogs.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Stan,
did you get my PM?
penny


----------

